

'Battlestar Galactica' is leaving Netflix. Watch it all before October 1st - digitalcreate
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/26/6850381/battlestar-galactica-get-ready-to-binge-watch

======
IgorPartola
I joined Netflix way back when, before they had anything decent to stream
online. I also have an Amazon Prime membership, HBO Go, as well as a Hulu+
subscription. Of the four services, Netflix held the most promise and is the
one that underdelivered the most. I love that they don't bother you with
commercials. I love that their service is actually fast and available. Their
app on Roku is faster than Hulu's and always seems to select better video
quality if bandwidth is constrained. However, I end up almost always reaching
for Hulu. Netflix just stopped expanding, and in some cases started losing
content.

On the plus side, they have entertaining shows such as House of Cards and
Orange is the New Black. However, I think at this point Hulu and to an extent
Amazon has them beat in terms of new content from traditional sources. I will
continue paying my $9/month, for now. However, I do hope they improve enough
to justify spending money on them.

------
cheald
I'd like to correct the headline to "Watch most of it before October 1st".

If you haven't finished it, stop when you notice it starts getting bad. It
doesn't get better.

------
peapicker
Man, and I have half of season four to finish... and it's not streaming free
on Prime either.

------
digitalcreate
Nooooo! I'm sure this screws up a lot of people's TO-DO lists, like it did
mine.

------
Tiktaalik
Why? Is Battlestar Galactica going to another service?

~~~
digitalcreate
According to the Verge article, it's not. You'll have to buy the seasons
individually or get the disc via Netflix mail service.

~~~
touristtam
mmm that's not very optimistic on the future of this service.

